# Dirty Face Girl



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I took these of Gracie tonight...she is in need of a bath big time...she hasn't had a face wash in several days...but I thought you all needed to see a little Gracie since it has been a while...I also took one of her best friend Moshe.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Awwwwwww. she's just precious!

They both are!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, and as you can see, she still likes to lay in the cat tree! ROFL...she has claimed the bottom half.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Love the "little smile" in the first photo


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Karla~ That's gotta be one of the cutest dirty faces I've ever seen!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

karlabythec said:


> Thanks, and as you can see, she still likes to lay in the cat tree! ROFL...she has claimed the bottom half.


I'm glad you posted that specifically, because I didn't realize she was in the cat tree in those photos. That is hilarious!!


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

Awww your little girl is adorable!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Aww Karla, she sure is growing up to be a very pretty little neezer!! Her buddy is precious too.
Carole


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karla, she has such a sweet smile!!!!! How cute that she and Moshe are best friends!
Gina


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Very beautiful pictures


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the kitty is playing in the Neezer tree!


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Gracie has the cutest little messy face! What a contrast with Moshe's perfectly clean face!!

I'll bet they are the best of friends and provide you with endless entertainment. I love it when dogs and cats are friends.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww, that is so sweet! What a face Gracie has. She's beautiful, dirty or not. I love that she plays with kitty and uses the cat tree too. Fun!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

What a cute scruffy face! If that's a "dirty" face, can't wait to see the clean one! Your cat is beautiful, too.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

She's so cute! That first pic is adorable.


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

She is so cute!! Her little smile makes her look a little "tipsy"! LOL


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Aww, look at her big smile on the first pic, she's so sweet.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

She is just adorable and it appears that she loves the cat tree.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Cute pics! I want to see some more of Gracie and Moshe playing together...


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

She looks adorable! How old is she now?


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

ama0722 said:


> I think the kitty is playing in the Neezer tree!


Hahahahaha...Gracie says you are right!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Kathie said:


> She looks adorable! How old is she now?


Thanks...she is 7 1/2 months old.


----------

